# Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis



## Antonia (9. September 2009)

Immer wieder lese ich Berichte über das erste Mal :g

Besteht eigentlich interesse mal einen Workshop auf dem Kutter durchzuführen und dabei mal richtigen Profis über die Schulter zu schauen.

Also Tipps und Tricks vom feinsten und nicht nur Wattwurm aufn Haken und mal sehen ob was beißt.

da gibt es doch eine Menge interessant infos. 

lasst mal hören was ihr dazu denkt!


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Was hast Du hier vor?

Möchtest Du eine gemeinsame Guiding-Tour organisieren oder das selbst anbieten?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was hast Du hier vor?
> 
> Möchtest Du eine gemeinsame Guiding-Tour organisieren oder das selbst anbieten?



Jo und ich frage mal weiter.
Möchtest du damit Geld verdienen?
Soll die Sache Professionell aufgezogen werden?
Oder machst du das just for fun für die Gemeinschaft der AB Angler um ihnen zu zeigen wie man erfolgreich fischt?


----------



## franja1 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Hallo Antonia,

gute Idee...lass mal hören wenn sich was entwickelt hat.
Schon genauere Vorstellung ?
Gruß Jan:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Antonia schrieb:


> dabei mal richtigen Profis über die Schulter zu schauen.


 
Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man ein richtiger Profi wird ?? 

Ich würde gerne umschulen....|supergri

Gruß


----------



## leuchtboje (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

nen Profi wäre man zum Beispiel, wenn man als gewerblicher Fischer mit der Handangel arbeitet - gibts z.B. in Frankreich und England... die so gefangenen Fische sind dann besonders teuer - ääh hochwertig...#h|supergri


----------



## djoerni (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

@leuchtboje

ich glaube das wars nicht


----------



## Klaus S. (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Würd auch gerne mal einen Profi über die Schulter schauen aber ich bin zu klein ;+


----------



## franja1 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

..frag mich was es ständig mit den ,,Profis " zu tun hat....wenn dann ,, Alle" Profis sind (oder meinen es zumindest).... ist doch voll stinklangweilig....und die Fische erst:a:s...da kommt ein Profi#w....schnell schwimm weg


----------



## frogmaster (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Hallo zusammen,

ich selber interessieren mich auch sehr für das Naturköderangeln vom Kutter aus.
Habe auch schon einiges gelesen und mich eingearbeitet. Ich lese immer wieder, dass man lange Naturköderruten also Uptiderute in einer länge von ~4 Meter nehmen soll.
Nun habe ich das Internet mal nach solche Ruten durchforstet, bin aber leider nirgendwo fündig geworden. Das einziege was ich gefunden habe sind Ruten um die 2,4 bis 3 Meter. Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für solche Ruten bzw. Alternativen nennen?

Vielen Dank vorab. 

Gruss
Gregor


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Halt halt halt, hier handelt es sich ja wohl um ein Missverständnis. Gewerbliche Tätigkeiten werde ich wohl kaum in unser Forum bringen. Und schönen Dank für die Kritik im Vorfeld. #q

Ich bin selbst daran interessiert beim Angeln nicht nur die Haken ins Wasser zu hängen und mal zu sehen was so beisst.

Und ich denke dass hier ist die Plattform um sich auszutauschen und zu Organisieren. 

Und zu Frogmaster z.B. Angelsport Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen hat immer eine Auswahl verschiedener Ruten dieses Typs in Preiskategorien zwischen 100€ und 200€. Andererseits wechseln solche Ruten häufig auf dem Kutter den Besitzer.


----------



## beschu (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

soviel ich weis,giebt es sogar Meisterschaften im Naturköderangeln vom Kutter aus in Deutschland.Ich konnte bei einer Ausfahrt mal so einem Profi zuschauen und muss sagen:alle Achtung.Das gerät mit Zubehör sah zwar für mich etwas utopisch aus(schweres Grundblei,ellenlange Nachläufermontage...)aber der Fangerfolg sprach für sich.Das Grinsen ist schnell in Hochachtung umgeschlagen.ich glaube,der Mann kam aus der Gegend von Neustrelitz und hatte da einen Angelladen.Er konnte auch sehr gut erklären,aber das Gerät war mir dann doch in der Anschaffung zu teuer.Vielleicht könnt ihr auf Google mehr darüber erfahren,wenn das Thema so intressiert.gruss beschu#h


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Lieber Boardmoderator, 

um die Gemeinschaft geht es hier ja wohl. Außerdem wie soll das denn so gehen??
Eine Kutterausfahrt Workshop zeigen wie es geht mal eben so zum Tagespreis von 200€???

Es wäre doch schön wenn man eine gemeinsame tour organisiert, bei der interessierte auch noch was lernen können.

Geld verdienen tu ich übrigens in meiner Arbeitszeit, angeln in der Freizeit.


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht beleidigen lieber beschu, aber man kann heutzutage auch googeln wie man sich den Hintern abwischt.

Wem das reicht.


----------



## frogmaster (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

?!?!
Ich sagte ja, ich habe mich schon Informiert und gegoogelt....
Mir ging es auch nicht wirklich um die Methodik sondern ums Material und da im genaueren um die Ruten. Ich habe leider kein Onlineshop mit solchen Ruten gefunden und glaubt mir, ich habe viel und gesucht. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Onlineshop mit den Ruten bennen kann.


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Hi Honeyball,

sieht das aus wie die Anzeige eines Reiseanbieters. Wer kein Bock darauf hat, seis drum.

Für interessierte ist dies hier doch die geignete Plattform für den Austausch von Informationen, gell?!


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



frogmaster schrieb:


> ?!?!
> Ich sagte ja, ich habe mich schon Informiert und gegoogelt....
> Mir ging es auch nicht wirklich um die Methodik sondern ums Material und da im genaueren um die Ruten. Ich habe leider kein Onlineshop mit solchen Ruten gefunden und glaubt mir, ich habe viel und gesucht. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Onlineshop mit den Ruten bennen kann.


 
123 tauchen ab und zu welche auf. oder richting ausland umschauen da gibt es teilweise auch welche. kannst aber auch erstmal ne alte brandungrute dafür benutzten. die halten auch locker 800 g aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Also, ich hab selbst an diesen "Meisterschaften" teilgenommen und weiß wie und womit man angelt. Trotzdem würde ich mich niemals als Profi bezeichnen und dies würden auch die anderen Teilnehmer nicht machen. Es ist einfach nur ein Treffen Gleichgesinnter die sich einen Kutter chartern und dann schauen wer von ihnen am meisten fängt. 
Naturköderangeln kann Spaß machen wenn der Wind mitspielt, es macht nicht mehr viel Spaß wenn man mit 1200 Gramm angeln muß da die Drift zu stark ist.
Anders als beim Naturköderangeln von Kleinboot aus hält man das Blei immer ne handbreit übern Grund und deswegen die schweren Gewichte (ab 300g aufwärts).


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Antonia schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht beleidigen lieber beschu, *aber man kann heutzutage auch googeln wie man sich den Hintern abwischt.*
> 
> Wem das reicht.



Kannst ja einen Workshop machen und uns zeigen wie mans richtig macht... ist eigentlich mit Rechts oder Links besser??
Bin nämlich Linkshänder und hab meist das Problem das die Klorolle auf der falschen Seite hängt. Ganz ärgerlich ist es auch wenn die Klorolle falschherum in der Halterung im Halter eingelegt wurde. Hier könnten bestimmt viele etwas von dir lernen.


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Sorry Frogmaster,

war nicht böse gemeint, sagte ich ja schon. Onlineshop? 5 min gegoogelt!

www.birdstackle.com (daiwa tournament surf)

Viel spass beim stöbern.


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Hi Klaus s.,

auch für dein Problem habe ich eine Lösung. Drehe doch einfach das Haus um 180° dann ist die Klorolle auf der richtigen Seite.

Aber jetzt mal spass beiseite. Nicht jedes Boardmitglied wohnt an der Küste und hat ein eigenes Boot. Und wenn man dann mal 300 km oder mehr fährt, dann möchte man ja vielleicht auch nen Fisch Fangen und nicht einen 300g pilker durchs wasser ziehen und zuschauen wie der Nachbar eine Platte nach der anderen zieht.

So siehts doch aus, oder?


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

bei unserem boardpartner www.surfcasting.de bekommst du auch stöcker zum naturköderangeln. einfach mal anschreiben. er hat auch mal was gebrauchtes da.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Antonia schrieb:


> Lieber Boardmoderator,
> 
> um die Gemeinschaft geht es hier ja wohl. Außerdem wie soll das denn so gehen??
> Eine Kutterausfahrt Workshop zeigen wie es geht mal eben so zum Tagespreis von 200€???
> ...



Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. :m
Wir müssen halt immer auf der Hut vor Schleichwernern sein. Ist leider so.


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Lieber Meeresangler_Schwerin,

schwamm drüber und vergessen. 

Gleichgesinnte unter sich, was kann es schöneres geben.

Petri Heil an Alle!


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

|znaika: Weiterer Tipp zum googeln.

Gebt ein Abu suverän Beachcaster.

Da findet ihr auch so einiges.

 dann googelt mal los.


----------



## beschu (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Antonia schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht beleidigen lieber beschu, aber man kann heutzutage auch googeln wie man sich den Hintern abwischt.
> 
> Wem das reicht.


dazu sag ich jetzt nichts,das ist mir zu blöd.Ich wollte nur ausdrücken,das das Naturköderangeln sehr viel Spass machen kann mit der richtigen Ausrüstung,dem nötigen Wissen und auch der nötigen Kraft und Konzentration.Ich habs nämlich auch probiert,mit ner 3m-Rute und selbstgebastelten Montage.Die Bedingungen waren gut.14m Tiefe und rund 0,4kn Drift.Fisch war auch da,das Problem war die Montage und die Konzentration.Man muss ja auf kleinste Zupfer reagieren.Das Problem war aber eindeutig die unzureichnende Ausrüstung.Und für einige ist die einfach zu teuer.Oder meinst du Platteangeln vom Boot aus?Dann ist das ein Missverständniss meinerseits.gruss beschu#h


----------



## Antonia (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

#g Hi beschu,

wie schon gesagt, wollte dich nicht beleidigen. 

Man sagt doch probieren geht über studieren. #:

Naturköderangeln vom Kutter, ja das erste Mal mit dem Verein... gleich mit Wertung. Haha, hatte nur tüddel und keinen Fisch. Falsche Ausrüstung! :c

Also rein in den Angelladen: Brauchste Rute 1000€, brauchste Multirolle 400€, und Zubehör bis der Arzt kommt.
Heute weiß ich, es geht auch anders.

Aber bis hier hin war es ein weiter weg. #6


----------



## franja1 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

...schön das sich alle wieder beruhigt haben

damit man sich ja wieder auf das eigentliche ,,Naturköderangeln vom Kutter" austauschen kann. 
Ich selber komme leider nur ein paar Mal im Jahr dazu und da ist es nicht schlecht wenn mal ein paar Tips und Anregungen rüberkommen. In Norwegen fische ich fast ausschließlich mit Natürköder...Südnorwegen ist hübsch windig und da fangen die Gewichte bei 500g an und bei 1350g ist dann auch schon Schluß mit meinen Ruten...dennoch ist es ein ganz anderes Fischen mit den kurzen Ruten. Vom Kutter aus habe ich es auch mal mit einer 2,70 m Rute versucht...doch das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei gewesen. Zu kurz und nicht sensibel genug und da ist es schon nicht schlecht wenn einige ihre Erfahrungen hier mal mitteilen...denn ganz so billig sind die Teile ja nun auch wieder nicht#6


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Eigentlich ist Naturköderfischen viel schöner und oft erfolgreicher als Pilken, aber es macht wirklich mit nem Kilo oder mehr unten dran nicht mehr wirklich Spaß; ich habe es zum Glück nur acht Kilometer zu den Kuttern nach Heiligenhafen, da kann ich notfalls auch mal spontan fahren.

Stimmt, wenn man es intensiver betreiben möchte, kommt man an besseren Ruten nicht mehr vorbei, aber zum Glück ist die Auswahl groß und die Preisspanne ebenso - nur halt bietet hier kein Hersteller mehr so was an, ist aber nicht schlimm - die Ruten der 'Profis' (ich versuche eigentlich immer, das Wort zu vermeiden, aber nun ja) sind fast durchweg zweiteilige britische Brandungsruten, die bekannteste war seinerzeit die Daiwa AWT (Antonia, war das die, für die Du 1000,-€ berappen solltest?), die eigentlich als schwerere Brandungsrute gebaut wurde und jahrelang den Weltrekord im Wettkampfwerfen gehalten hat. Die AWT ist immer noch eine wirklich gute Rute, sowohl in der Brandung wie auf dem Kutter (ich hab noch zwei Stück), aber halt nicht mehr die modernste, da gibt es eine ganze Reihe modernere, leichtere und schlankere Stöcke, und auch wesentlich günstiger, ich sag mal, neue Ruten ab etwa 150 Euro, gebrauchte schon drunter.


----------



## micha_2 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

mann muss es mögen oder hassen mit den bis zu 4,50m langen ruten und ebenso langen vorfächern. es macht auch noch spass mit 1200g weil ich diese angelei auch machen will, dann muss ich halt da durch. das beste is, beisst ein fisch kannst du meist am biss schon erkennen, was beisst  und du kannst die komplette palette der meeresfische fangen. ich lass keine gelegenheit aus um wattis zu baden. in 2wochen nu endlich mal wieder von wismar aus und dann aber mit wurm


----------



## Rosi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Versucht das doch mal in der Praxis.
Da sind im Idealfall 25 Leute auf dem Kutter und halten ihre Ruten in die See. Mit Nachläufern. Was soll das für ein Gefitze werden? Der Kutter wendet und man steht jetzt in die andere Richtung. Irgendwie kann ich mir das garnicht vorstellen. Ein Nachläufer braucht Ruhe. Er muß ne Weile am selben Ort liegen. Doch der Kutter treibt. Er treibt auch über Krautbänke, danach ist der Wurm futsch. Das kann man nicht beeinflussen. Frische Würmer im Akkord aufziehen ist nicht mein Ding. Naturköder ist etwas individuelles und geht nicht von einem Kutter aus.

Versucht nur mal die Leute auf Heringe einzustellen. Das ist ja ähnlich einem Pilker, nur rein raus. Dafür bezahlen die nicht eine Kutterausfahrt.

Leute die mit dem Kutter rausfahren, wollen pilken. Die kennen nichts anderes als Dorsch.


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Moin Rosi (so heißt eines meiner Boote auch!),

im schlimmsten Fall stehen bei Veranstaltungen sogar 40 Mann auf dem Kutter und halten die langen Stöcke und entsprechenden Montagen raus, und es vertüddelt sich nicht viel mehr als beim Pilken, wo das auch schon mal vorkommt - klar, wenn die Montagen kuscheln, dann meist gleich richtig.

Das Schlimmste, was den Nachläufermontagen passieren kann (meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach) ist Ruhe, ohne mindestens ein bißchen Drift geht gar nichts, die Montage soll ja auch 'laufen', nicht liegen - meine eigene Erfahrung war, dass eigentlich nur bei null Drift die Pilkangler im Vorteil waren, weil sie aktiv fischen konnten.

Und klar kann es vorkommen, dass man ein paar mehr Würmer aufziehen muss - gut so, dann war in der regel Fisch dran; ist aber kein Akkord, wem das nicht so leicht von der Hand geht, macht es eben in den Verholpausen und bereitet ein paar Seitenarme vor; auch beim Naturköderfischen ist der Hauptfisch Dorsch, und (heutzutage) auch meist kaum kleiner, aber in größeren Stückzahlen als beim Pilken, daher machen doch recht viele diese Art des Fischens vom Kutter.

Aber eines zeigt sich deutlich an Deinem Post: Man muss es mögen; in der Tat denken wohl wirklich viele beim Kutterangeln an das Pilken, viele nennen es auch einfach nur so. Finde ich auch okay; angeln soll Spaß machen, wer nicht naturköderfischen möchte - okay. Wer es aber möchte und sich ordentlich vorbereitet kann manchmal Sternstunden erleben.


----------



## Platte (11. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin Rosi (so heißt eines meiner Boote auch!),
> 
> im schlimmsten Fall stehen bei Veranstaltungen sogar 40 Mann auf dem Kutter und halten die langen Stöcke und entsprechenden Montagen raus, und es vertüddelt sich nicht viel mehr als beim Pilken, wo das auch schon mal vorkommt - klar, wenn die Montagen kuscheln, dann meist gleich richtig.
> 
> ...


 
Dirk bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt #6
Der Einstieg in die Naturköderangelei vom Kutter aus muss auch nicht teuer sein.
Jeder fängt mal an und da muss es auch nicht gleich eine perfekte Ausrüstung sein.
Anfangen kann man wie erwähnt mit einer steifen Brandungsrute bestückt mit einer Multi. Man sollte sich aber dafür Tage aussuchen wo die Drift nicht ganz so stark ist. Ohne Drift läuft allerdings gar nichts...
Eine andere Alternative sind Uptideruten mit Multi. Zwar sind sie wesentlich kürzer als die Naturköderruten aber man kann sein Vorfach der Rutenlänge anpassen.
Bleie sollten ab 300g verwendet werden. Wenns durch die Drift schwerer als 600g sein muss sollte man allerdings schon zu richtigen Naturköderruten greifen.
Nur mal zur Info, wir haben letztes Jahr auf ner Qualli in Heili.1600g benötigt. machbar ist das auch nur bleibt bei den gewichten der Spass auf der Strecke da es Schwerstarbeit wird.


----------



## Antonia (11. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

#hLiebe Rosi,

ich glaube nicht, das du in den letzten 2 Jahren mal von Laboe aus zum Pilken gefahren bist. 

Der Schnitt an Dorsch liegt da so ungfähr bei 1 maßiger Dorsch auf 5 Angler, wenn überhaupt.

Und wenn 40 Pilkangler 3 Dorsche fangen und ein Naturköderangler 30 Platten, dann würdest vielleicht ja auch du mal über Würmer nachdenken.

gruß antonia


----------



## franja1 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naturköder ist etwas individuelles und geht nicht von einem Kutter aus.
> Leute die mit dem Kutter rausfahren, wollen pilken. Die kennen nichts anderes als Dorsch.


 
Aber sicher geht das #6..kommt nur auf die Leute an....sicher wenn es nur darum geht die Kühlboxen mit x Kilo Fisch vollzumachen dann wird es schwer...Bei mehreren Leuten und Naturköderfischen ist auch etwas Teamgeist vorrausgesetzt...deshalb mache ich ja auch schon keine Kuttertouren mehr..und mal so nebenbei bemerkt...in der Mittagszeit ist fast kein Schwarm zu finden...denn es ist ja noch so viel Erbsensuppe zum Verkaufen da :q:q:q....deshalb lieber ein kleinerer Trupp mit klaren Vorstellungen wie und auf was geangelt werden soll


----------



## Rosi (12. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Abumann schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste, was den Nachläufermontagen passieren kann (meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach) ist Ruhe, ohne mindestens ein bißchen Drift geht gar nichts, die Montage soll ja auch 'laufen', nicht liegen.
> 
> .



Ja Abu, das stimmt. Ich hab Ruhe geschrieben, ein wenig Drift ist oki. Und ich mag diese Angelei sehr, allerdings vom eigenen Boot aus. Wenn du solche Ausfahrten mit 40 Mann voll bekommst, dann alle Achtung. Schon die normalen Pilk-Kutterfahrten sind oft unterbesetzt. Von den ganzen Wurmleichen an Deck mal zu schweigen. Und Finger wischen ist auch nur an der Hose, man kommt ja schwer ans Wasser ran. 

Liebe Antonia, vom kleinen Boot aus habe ich solche Erfahrungen nicht. Ich mag Pilken nicht besonders. Die Kunst besteht doch nur darin, die jahrelang im GPS gespeicherten Stellen mehrmals zu überfahren. Was natürlich richtig ergiebig sein kann, wenn man eine gute Stelle findet.

Hi Franja, so richtig hab ich dich nicht verstanden. Warum machst du keine Kuttertouren mehr?


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja Abu, das stimmt. Ich hab Ruhe geschrieben, ein wenig Drift ist oki. Und ich mag diese Angelei sehr, allerdings vom eigenen Boot aus. Wenn du solche Ausfahrten mit 40 Mann voll bekommst, dann alle Achtung. Schon die normalen Pilk-Kutterfahrten sind oft unterbesetzt. Von den ganzen Wurmleichen an Deck mal zu schweigen. Und Finger wischen ist auch nur an der Hose, man kommt ja schwer ans Wasser ran.
> 
> wozu hände waschen #c hab ich beim naturköderangeln garkeine zeit zu |rolleyes


----------



## franja1 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

@Rosi....vielleicht habe ich mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt aber um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen....der Kutter ist meist (nicht immer) mit bunt zusammengewürfelten Anglertrupps gefüllt...die Vorfreude auf das Angeln...wird dann bei der Ausfahrt schon mal so richtig begossen....zum Glück sind es nicht alle....Vormittags geht es dann noch....zur Mittagszeit ist dann wie durch ein Wunder absolut kein Schwarm zu finden...kein Problem...ist ja auch noch genug Erbsensuppe da :q...aber am Nachmittag teilt sich das ganze dann in mindestens 3 Lager....einige bleiben bei lecker Korn und Bier mal ebend gleich ,,Unten"...beißt ja eh nix....ein nicht unbedeutender Teil kotzt sich mal so richtig die Seele raus....und die die noch Angeln müssen aufpassen da von einigen ,, wackelnden Anglern" die Pilker in unkontrollierter Weise durch die Luft fliegen....mal vom ständigen Tüdel ganz abgesehen ....die letzten 2 Touren war es so....da reichen echt 3-4 Blödel und das Chaos ist perfekt...nee da macht es keinen Spass #d...ist allerdings schon 3 Jahre her....kann sich ja auch geändert haben#c
Gruß Jan


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Möchte zu gerne mal wissen auf wleche Kutter ihr immer so mitfahrt. Bei allen meinen Kuttertouren (mind. 200) hab ich das Beschriebene noch nie erlebt. Klar wird mal ein oder 2 Bierchen getrunken aber meist müssen die Jungs ja auch noch vom Kutter wieder nach Hause eiern und da wäre es schlecht wenn man 1,8 im Turm hat. Die "Besoffenen" sind doch eher die Ausnahme und meistens sie die gar nicht an Deck zu finden.

Ihr solltet mal organisiertes Angeln mitmachen, da gibts sowas eh nicht. #6


----------



## franja1 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

@ Klaus....Du bringst es auf den Punkt...mein ich auch so...organisiertes Angeln ist ok....200 Touren bringe ich nicht zusammen dafür fehlt mir die Zeit...aber es waren genügend....den/die Kutter werde ich nicht nennen...sonst geht es eventuell nur noch darum welcher Kutter ist gut ...usw....und das ist ja hier wohl nicht gefragt.
Viel wichtiger ist doch das hier ein paar Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden und vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was mit einer organisierten Tour #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Ist auch meine Erfahrung - früher, als es noch 'Butterfahrten' waren, also lange, bevor der zollfreie Einkauf drastisch eingeschränkt wurde und die Preise gestiegen sind, gab es das noch öfter, und ich hatte wirklich einige unschöne Erfahrungen, aber heute sehe ich das eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr - die, die heute noch zum Angeln fahren, wollen wirklich angeln oder zumindest etwas erleben, nur zum saufen und feiern fährt keiner mehr mit.


----------



## frogmaster (15. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte nochmal zurück zum Thema kommen, bzw. hab mich nochmal eine Materialfrage. Beim stöbern bei einem Händler habe ich eine Rute gesehen, die glaube ich genau für diese Art der Angelei geeignet ist. Und zwar handelt es sich um die *Zebco Natural Bait World Champion*. Sie hat 3 Wechselspitzen (300g / 600g / 800g) dabei und ist 4 Meter. Es scheint eine etwas ältere Serie zu sein, denn es steht sogar noch ein DM-Preis drauf (499 DM). Für die Rute möchte er nun 150Euro haben. Kennt jemand evtl. diese Rute? Im Netz hab ich mal wieder nichts gefunden. 

Würde mich über weitere Infos freuen.

Gruss
Gregor


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*



frogmaster schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte nochmal zurück zum Thema kommen, bzw. hab mich nochmal eine Materialfrage. Beim stöbern bei einem Händler habe ich eine Rute gesehen, die glaube ich genau für diese Art der Angelei geeignet ist. Und zwar handelt es sich um die *Zebco Natural Bait World Champion*. Sie hat 3 Wechselspitzen (300g / 600g / 800g) dabei und ist 4 Meter. Es scheint eine etwas ältere Serie zu sein, denn es steht sogar noch ein DM-Preis drauf (499 DM). Für die Rute möchte er nun 150Euro haben. Kennt jemand evtl. diese Rute? Im Netz hab ich mal wieder nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
naglneu kann ich nur sagen nimm mit das ding!!! die ist nicht nur dafür geeignet sondern extra dafür gebaut. vor allem hast du durch die wechselspitzen immer die optimale bissaneizeige für die jeweiligen bleigewichte. bei 123 werden die gebraucht für ca 100 gehandelt wenn mal eine auftaucht !!

habe ne team balzer mit 3 wechselspitzen wenig gebraucht bei 123 geschossen (110 €)  gehabt als ersatz für meine alte falls die mal schrott geht . die zebco ist ein wenig schlanker als die balzer.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

Kaufen #6 :m


----------



## djoerni (15. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

sehe ich auch so! für den kurs auf jeden fall!


----------



## franja1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Naturköderangeln Ostsee wie die Profis*

....kaufen #6...äh...wo war der Laden gleich noch mal |supergri


----------

